# KABIKANO KOMPOUNDS



## KABIKANO (Sep 12, 2012)

[align=center][size=large]HERE'S A VIDEO OF MY KAGES FOR MY HERPS AND TARANTULAS. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU ALL THINK! THANKS FOR WATCHING![video=youtube]http://youtu.be/OEPMpWniA98[/video][/size][/align]


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 12, 2012)

Love the setup! What substrate is that for your gu? Ecoearth?

And don't want to delve too deep, but piru? No c's and red font make me ask lol


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 12, 2012)

Skeetzy said:


> Love the setup! What substrate is that for your gu? Ecoearth?
> 
> And don't want to delve too deep, but piru? No c's and red font make me ask lol



[size=large]YESSIR IT IS A MIXTURE OF ECOEARTH AND A LOCAL BRAND OF COCONUT HUSK. SOMETIMES I GET THE THICKER KUT AND SOMETIMES I GET THE THINNER KUT. WHATEVER'S CHEAPER AT THE TIME SINCE THEY ARE THE SAME THING.

AND NO WORRIES ON DELVING TOO DEEP BUT RED IS MY FAVORITE KOLOR AND NO C'S KUZZ THERE IS NO "C" IN THE TAGALOG ALPHABET AND I JUST REPRESENT PINOY REAL HARD. LOL! BOTH MY SLEEVES ARE ALL ABOUT THE PHILIPPINES! LOL! I'M SUPER FILIPINO IS WHAT MY TATTOO ARTIST/HOMIE KALLS ME. AND I DID DIP IN A LITTLE OF WHAT YOU SAID WHEN I WAS YOUNGER, BUT NOT PIRU...[/size]


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 12, 2012)

It looks awesome. Think I might switch to it when I need to change the dirt! 

I figured it'd be something like that. Just had to ask because my tattoo artist is all about that, and it's how he types all the time. Made me curious. 

Don't be afraid to head over to the tattoo thread and share some of the ink! Cultural tattoos are the best. More story behind them.


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 12, 2012)

Skeetzy said:


> It looks awesome. Think I might switch to it when I need to change the dirt!
> 
> I figured it'd be something like that. Just had to ask because my tattoo artist is all about that, and it's how he types all the time. Made me curious.
> 
> Don't be afraid to head over to the tattoo thread and share some of the ink! Cultural tattoos are the best. More story behind them.



[size=large]IT'S A PRETTY KOOL SUBSTRATE BRO. I LIKE IT AND TO ME, IT'S MORE ASTHETICALLY APPEALING THAN CYPRESS MULCH ON TOP OF CYPRESS MULCH BEING HELLA EXPENSIVE OUT HERE IN THE WEST WEST Y'ALL! I'LL MAKE MY WAY OVER TO THE INK THREAD EVENTUALLY, THANKS FOR THE INVITE BRO![/size]


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 12, 2012)

That's right west west is the best TTr33 TTxPP PiRu lol but where u get ya enclosures from and how much plus in thinking of getting a fogger to wats the best brand 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 12, 2012)

My 3 black ones are from Critter Condoz. They are local to me here in San Diego. And the 2 grey ones are Vision Cages I kame up on on craigslist. I'm using the Zoo-Med Repti-Fogger. I don't know if it's the best but works for me.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 12, 2012)

I've read the zoo med tend to break easily. I've only read this so I could be wrong. I went with the homemade one posted here I believe it was. It's the $25 walgreens humidifier, about $10 in PVC pieces, and then $2 on a 1L smart water water bottle(biggest one that I read fits). Works awesome. I have it on almost lowest setting, going through two outlets in the cage, and it keeps the cool side at like 70-80% and the warm side at 60-70. It runs a half hour on, then 1.5 off. But both outlets are on the cool side. Could easily keep two cages humid on full blast.


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 13, 2012)

If it works for you, go for it! I bought the Zoo-Med kuzz I liked the klean set up and they will replace anything that breaks no questions asked. Won't even charge you shipping. Post a video of Ink's set up with the humidifier running. I'd like to peep that.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 13, 2012)

Do they really? See, I knew it was just what I read. Keep us updated on how long it lasts. Because my walgreens one likes to drip water, even though the PVC is raised like 3" from the main outlet, and routed through like 6 feet of piping. And it only drips from one side. Isn't bad though, keeps the soil wet hahah. I'd just rather not have to worry about it. 

But I'll make the video right now. Got nothing to do since he still hasn't come out of hiding.


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 13, 2012)

Skeetzy said:


> Do they really? See, I knew it was just what I read. Keep us updated on how long it lasts. Because my walgreens one likes to drip water, even though the PVC is raised like 3" from the main outlet, and routed through like 6 feet of piping. And it only drips from one side. Isn't bad though, keeps the soil wet hahah. I'd just rather not have to worry about it.
> 
> But I'll make the video right now. Got nothing to do since he still hasn't come out of hiding.



Word.


----------



## DavidRosi (Sep 13, 2012)

Loving the setup boss; big thumbs up !


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 13, 2012)

DavidRosi said:


> Loving the setup boss; big thumbs up !



[size=large]HEY, I APPRECIATE THAT HOMIE! GOOD LOOKIN OUT![/size]


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 13, 2012)

How much your big enclosure cost

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 13, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> How much your big enclosure cost
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



It cost a pretty penny, about 400 of em but when I had it made last year I had more money than time! Lol! But I thought I'd let a pro build it. Nothings too good for my little buddies!


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 14, 2012)

That's wat I want a. Sturdy tank

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 14, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> That's wat I want a. Sturdy tank
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



Yessir! Bakunawa's tank (6 footer) was originally built for my red ackies but they are still pups and Bakunawa is getting big fast. So I swapped their living quarters out. When he out grows the 6 footer he'll be ready for my 10x10 kennel outside and my ackies kan have their mansion back! Lol. Knowing me, I'm still gonna get or build a ginormous enclosure for the tegus for the winter or just let them have the whole reptile room/office. Wifeys gonna dig that idea! Lmao!


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks bud!


----------

